# Furniture beetle in the attic



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Is is unusual to find adult wood-infesting beetles in any quantity. Are you finding actual beetles or are you finding the small pin-holes and frass from those holes? If you are finding beetles, take some to a neutral person and have them identified. Agricultural agents, extension offices (here it would be the Penn State extension office) are good places. Getting a positive ID is always a good first step; keep us posted.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

What I found were beetles in large quantity. I will take some for identification really soon, and may be ask local pest control service about what can be done.



PAbugman said:


> Is is unusual to find adult wood-infesting beetles in any quantity. Are you finding actual beetles or are you finding the small pin-holes and frass from those holes? If you are finding beetles, take some to a neutral person and have them identified. Agricultural agents, extension offices (here it would be the Penn State extension office) are good places. Getting a positive ID is always a good first step; keep us posted.


----------

